# Hilfe, meine Spielstände sind komplett weg...



## cptschlecker (12. Januar 2019)

*Hilfe, meine Spielstände sind komplett weg...*

Ich habe mir einen neuen Rechner gekauft, hatte vorher einen Laptop. Nun, die Kiste ist komplett eingerichtet und alle Spiele (comman & conquer; Cities Skyline) sind installiert bzw. Origin und Steam. Leider sind bei beiden Spielen keine Spielstände mehr zu finden! Auch wenn ich diese Datei unter eigene dateien, Benutzer ... usw. vom Laptop aufn Stick kopiere und eben am Rechner stecke u dort dann auch da wieder einfüge. Sind all meine Sterne und Errungenschaften weg! Wer kann mir helfen???


----------



## DKK007 (12. Januar 2019)

*AW: Hilfe, meine Spielstände sind komplett weg...*

Schon mal mit der Synchronisierung von Steam versucht?


----------



## cptschlecker (12. Januar 2019)

*AW: Hilfe, meine Spielstände sind komplett weg...*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Schon mal mit der Synchronisierung von Steam versucht?



Ja, STEAM hat einen Spielstand übernommen. Jedoch aber nicht alle Spielstände...
Viel wichtiger ist mir allerdings die Errungenschaften bei C&C


----------



## cptschlecker (11. April 2019)

*AW: Hilfe, meine Spielstände sind komplett weg...*

vielen Dank euch für die Hilfe, das Problem Errungenschaften habe ich gelöst bekommen......

Hat jemand Stunde Null Herausforderung HARD durchgespielt? Die letzte Gegnerin Leang treibt mich förmlich zur Verzweiflung. Ich bekomme sie einfach nicht in den Griff. Ihre MIGs nerven hierbei am meisten da sie Brandbomben einsetzt, zerstört sie mit einem Angriff meine ganze Armee und/oder meine Baufahrzeuge und das dann auch gezielt.... Ihren Bombenteppich, Artillerie oder auch diese Strombombe (wo die Gebäude/Fahrzeuge zeitweise ausser Gefecht sind) kommen ja von links und meine Basis ist auf der Karte gesehen unten links. Somit habe ich keine Chance diesen Angriff abzuwehren... Ich hoffe ihr versteht meine wirren Gedanken  
Jemand eine Idee wie ich Herr der Lage werde? Hab bereits viele Strategien ausprobiert. Aber ich komm nicht aus der Basis raus..... Hab versucht Atombomben zu bauen, aber dann tickt sie richtig aus! Und mit ihren 3 Kommandozentralen ist es schier unmöglich diese zu zerstören. Alles andere zerstören bringt auch wenig, da sie es immer wieder neu baut.....


----------

